# Intel HD Graphics 3000 gallium fails

## Barade

Hello there,

I have an Intel HD Graphics 3000 in my laptop and when using gallium as mesa driver rendering fails (I am getting lots of random colorizing bugs in all windows and have to relogin) and dmesg reports:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
> 
> [drm:i915_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 5778548 at 5778545, next 5778550)
> ...

 

The problem about not using gallium is that wine selects software renderer otherwise which is quite slow.

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

What kernel version are you using?

----------

## Gusar

Gallium for anything but 950GMA was never complete and actually quite broken, as you've just found out. Upstream has already removed gallium code for non-950GMA intel cards for this reason.

As for your wine issue, I seriously doubt it has to do with gallium vs non-gallium.

----------

